# Angeln in Farsund



## Kuhnfisch (5. Mai 2004)

moin leute,    #: 

meine kumpels und ich wollen über himmelfahrt für eine woche nach farsund.
was und vorallem wo kann man in dieser region angeln?

mfg

Kuhnfisch


----------



## Honeyball (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Farsund*

Hi Kuhnfisch und willkommen im Board!!!

Versuch's mal mit der "Suche"-Funktion, Farsund ist hier öfters schon Thema gewesen.
Wir sind ab Samstag ganz in der Nähe (Ramsland/Lindesnes).


----------



## Kunze (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Farsund*

Hallo Kuhnfisch!






on Board und viel Spaß!

Ich hab`s mal zusammengefaßt. #h


----------



## Kuhnfisch (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Farsund*

danke jungs,sorry das ich die suchfunktion nicht genutzt habe,bin neu hier.
ist zwar in jedem anderen forum genauso.egal


----------



## Kunze (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Farsund*

Hallo Kuhnfisch!

Kein Thema. :m

Bei uns wird jedem geholfen.

Wenn du nochwas spezielles wissen willst, dann bist du bei uns richtig. #h


----------



## Alf Stone (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Farsund*

Hallo Kunze,

fahre auch im Juni nach Farsund. Hast du vielleicht einen Tip, wo oder wie ich an GPS-Daten für die Gegend komme? In der Datenbank des Boards war leider nicht so das Richtige.

Danke und weiterhin Petri Heil!

Alf


----------

